# o_o Bright turquoise poop.



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

On of my baby fish had this bright turquoise poop... it looked just like the fake colored rocks I had before. Is there any way this could happen or if this is possible? O-o


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Is there ANYTHING turquoise in the tank ie any decorations painted turquiose, perhaps a pearl blue shrimp that shed its shell, etc?

Also you're _sure_ this is poop?


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Idk, it was hanging off the bottom and twisting like poop lol. The gravel used to be bright turqoise but I removed it but there is still some rocks remaining...


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Possibly he consumed some paint? I got nothin else :/


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

That's what I expected... I saw one of the same type of fish (the fry all look the same to me...) had green poop today as well. Very odd.... I guess they consumed some of the smaller rocks maybe somehow?


----------

